# LF: Semi lit RP! Long term (18+)



## AstroRey (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello! My name is Astro and Im a 25 year old non- binary folk looking for a long term roleplay fun.

*CURRENT PLOT IDEA:*

You are comfortably resting in your house when a sudden - loud - thud, followed by your bathroom courtain falling and breaking things on its way down caught your attetion immediately. You can hear pain filled growls of complain coming from the bathroom. As you open the door you see a stranger laying inside your tub with torn up clothes that dont seem to match this time era. They look almost as confused as you. Completely disoriented the creature tries to stand up.
What would you do next?

---

I've been roleplaying for a couple of years now and finally made it to the semi-lit side! I can write long paragraphs with 5+ lines that include actions, descriptions of the enviroment, and dialogue. I usually write on third person.

I love world developing and talking about characters, as well as choosing a plot before starting anything, so we know where we are standing and where we are going.

Personally I prefer fantasy and/ or medieval roleplays, I have a huge variety of characters, males, females, non-bis, etc, and I can play all sexualities as well since I have no partner preference IRL and within the roleplay. I like when things head towards romance but it is not necesary, same as smut writing, Im ok with it but dont have to go there if you dont want to. _SLOW BURN RPS ONLY. I wont be jumping into love and NSFW immediately._

I have a few plot ideas if you feel like listening to them, but if you have some as well feel free to tell me about it!
Also I have a list of kinks and turn off ready if you are looking for some 18+ action.

My Discord is AstroRey#2535 ! HIT ME UUP


----------



## AstroRey (Apr 15, 2021)

Supsupsup?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Apr 15, 2021)

Sent you a friend request!


----------



## AstroRey (Apr 15, 2021)

Helloo!! Ill add you right away n.n


----------



## AstroRey (Apr 20, 2021)

Ive been feeling like a Dungeon Master lately... Is someone interested in letting me control the world and make the characters in it go through hell?

Again, SFW and NSFW are ok with me as long as we talk about it first


----------



## deadlysnoot (Apr 20, 2021)

I wouldn't mind developing a character for that!


----------



## AstroRey (Apr 20, 2021)

Sure! Ill send you a message n.n


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 24, 2021)

you still looking for more players


----------



## AstroRey (Apr 24, 2021)

sora21345 said:


> you still looking for more players


Helloo! Ive been a bit busy lately, but yes? Always!


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello if you're looking I'm interested!!


----------



## AstroRey (Apr 26, 2021)

Anon_the_human said:


> Hello if you're looking I'm interested!!


Sure thing! Ill dm you


----------



## Anedgyguything (Jun 19, 2021)

AstroRey said:


> Hello! My name is Astro and Im a 24 year old non- binary folk looking for a long term roleplay fun.
> I've been roleplaying for a couple of years now and finally made it to the semi-lit side! I can write long paragraphs with 5+ lines that include actions, descriptions of the enviroment, and dialogue. I usually write on third person.
> 
> I love world developing and talking about characters, as well as choosing a plot before starting anything, so we know where we are standing and where we are going.
> ...


Hey is this still open? I am interested but I am only into just very few things, you said you've got a list and I'm hoping we've got some shared!


----------



## AstroRey (Jun 20, 2021)

Sure! They are all settled in medieval times, but I can come up with other things as well n.n


----------



## Bllst (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi, fellow nonbinary dweeb reporting in! Sent you a Discord request (if you're still looking; totally fine if you're not anymore).


----------



## AstroRey (Jun 25, 2021)

Bumpi


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Can you RP without any sexual scenarios? I prefer just action, fantasy, and science fiction.


----------



## AstroRey (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Can you RP without any sexual scenarios? I prefer just action, fantasy, and science fiction.



I usually do sexual scenarios when Im deep into the RP, once the chars get to know each other for real. Kink wise I start slow and I let the characters ease into new stuff like people do normally, but I do have a list of things that Im willing to do, and dont.

Im all in for fantasy n.n


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

AstroRey said:


> I usually do sexual scenarios when Im deep into the RP, once the chars get to know each other for real. Kink wise I start slow and I let the characters ease into new stuff like people do normally, but I do have a list of things that Im willing to do, and dont.
> 
> Im all in for fantasy n.n



I see. 

Well for fantasy I have a wide cast of characters, most are monsters or supernatural.


----------



## AstroRey (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I see.
> 
> Well for fantasy I have a wide cast of characters, most are monsters or supernatural.



That is great <3 most of mine are regular furs, but Im totally IN jaja
Feel free to talk to me on Discord, or send a DM


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

AstroRey said:


> That is great <3 most of mine are regular furs, but Im totally IN jaja
> Feel free to talk to me on Discord, or send a DM



Okay, do you have a Discord?


----------



## AstroRey (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, do you have a Discord?



AstroRey#2535


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

I've sent you an friend request!


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 26, 2021)

I may be interested, but my mood comes and goes extremely quickly.


----------



## AstroRey (Jun 26, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> I may be interested, but my mood comes and goes extremely quickly.


Feel free to DM me n.n
Same happens to me, so as long as we keep contact we will be fine jajaja


----------



## GarbageRaider117 (Jun 29, 2021)

Discord request sent.

I have ideas for a fantasy style setting.


----------



## AstroRey (Sep 21, 2021)

Currently looking for something small while I spend the next few days drawing for school 
Preferably fantasy, of course.


----------



## AstroRey (Sep 22, 2021)

You are comfortably resting in your house when a sudden - loud - thud, followed by your bathroom courtain falling and breaking things on its way down, caught your attetion immediately. You can hear pain filled growls of complain coming from the bathroom. As you open the door you see a stranger laying inside your tub with torn up clothes that dont seem to match this time era. They look almost as confused as you. Completely disoriented the creature tries to stand up.
What would you do next?


----------



## sora21345 (Sep 22, 2021)

try to call the cops saying there's an intruder inside her room


----------



## AstroRey (Sep 22, 2021)

PF jajajajajajjaja that is a really smart choice XD


----------



## sora21345 (Sep 22, 2021)

found any good roleplays


----------



## AstroRey (Sep 22, 2021)

Nothing so far 
If you are interested we could go on with that plot or create something different


----------



## sora21345 (Sep 22, 2021)

i know the feeling waiting on two people from different roleplays but you know how life can be lol 
yea sure maybe i can use the zebra girl character when we try to try to think of something last time


----------



## AstroRey (Sep 22, 2021)

OH yeah, for sure jajaja my life got extra hard recently, and Im now getting slowly out of it XD
Yuuussss!! I like the idea. Do you want to DM me and bring the char back?


----------



## sora21345 (Sep 22, 2021)

lol i forgot the concept of the story tho let me add you on discord to see what it was cause now a part of me wants her to be able to use healing magic like a support character


----------



## sora21345 (Sep 22, 2021)

sent you the invite


----------



## AstroRey (Feb 18, 2022)

Supsupsup?


----------

